# Look what popped up on ebay



## scooter_trasher (Aug 21, 2018)

Move over Arlen Ness,watch out for uneven pavement https://www.ebay.com/i/263450208164


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow! That's pretty wild looking. Barry


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 21, 2018)

The guy has some cooool stuff.....
https://www.ebay.com/sch/beanslilprojectgarage/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 28, 2018)

It sure does expand the imagination.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 28, 2018)

Aero man.  At least it looks fast, but looks can be deceiving...


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 30, 2018)

That should belong to this guy:





https://www.wsj.com/articles/part-h...hip-1535464289?mod=searchresults&page=1&pos=2


----------

